# Wire localized breast biopsy



## tldixon@mokancomm.net (May 31, 2012)

How would you code a wire localized right breast biopsy?

I found 19102, not sure if this is correct.


----------



## syllingk (May 31, 2012)

Not enough information


----------



## dschuler (May 31, 2012)

Look at 19125


----------



## imelecio (Jun 4, 2012)

*Office Manager*

I work for a breast surgeon and i use cpt 19125 for wire-localized breast bx.  if your surgeon used intra-op ultrasound bill 76998
If the surgeon inserts the wire himself i would also bill 19290.

hope this helps


----------

